# New Serra



## Santom (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got this serra for $30, couldnt pass it up, store owner said he was a black rhom, im thinking sanchezi.
Can you guys tell me what my new fish is?\


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd say Sanchezi as well, but I'm not very good at fish ID at all :/


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

does look like an S. Sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wrong forum to post this question at. Belongs in P ID section. But yes, S. sanchezi.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

definitely sanchezi


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

looks like a sanchezi but some clear shots of the tail and belly would help.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

looks like s. sanchezi


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like said a sanchezi but i would take the lava rock out because it looks like the fish is getting cut on it


----------

